# MesCampus Police Officer I - Public Safety Department - Bunker Hill Community College Bunker Hill Community College sage



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I - Public Safety Department - Bunker Hill Community College*
Bunker Hill Community College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 09/23/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Location: *Boston, MA

*Category: *Classified Staff

*Posted On: *Thu Aug 4 2022

*Job Description:*

Patrols campus buildings and adjacent area
Investigates crimes or other incidents, restraining or arresting suspects when necessary
Provides assistance to courts in prosecution of cases, performs related work as required to ensure and maintain a secure campus environment
Responds to disturbances and emergencies as need.
Create a safe and welcoming campus to staff, students, faculty and visitors
*Commonwealth of Massachusetts Human Resources Division Classification Specification for Campus Police Officer I may be obtained at the Human Resources Office or at: http://www.mass.edu/forinstitutions/humanresources/classspecshrd.asp

Job Requirements:*

Possession of a Valid MA Class 3 Motor Vehicle Operators license;
Eligibility for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under MGL 22C Sec. 63;
Eligibility for Certification by POST Commission
Able to complete a MPTC Approved Full-Time Academy;
Department will arrange for attendance in a MPTC Approved Academy provided all other required qualifications are present (Contractual stipulations apply)

High School Diploma required;
Must possess a current License to carry (LTC) from appropriate city or town;
First Aid/CPR/AED Certified or ability to become certified upon employment;
Excellent communication and organizational skills and attention to details are essential;
Ability to pass extensive background investigation, CORI and SORI check that is conducted;
Applicant must undergo and successfully pass a police entry level physical and psychological exam;
Ability to work in partnership with a diverse faculty, staff and student population;
*Preferred Qualifications:*

One year of full-time law-enforcement or related experience in campus environment preferred;
Associates or Bachelor's degree preferred.
Complete MPTC Approved Full-Time Academy preferred.
*Additional Information:

Salary: $1,919.16/bi-weekly

Closing Date: October 6, 2022*

PI192459008
Bunker Hill Community College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer. Women, people of color, individuals with disabilities and others are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

